# Spinnen (nichts für Phobiker - nur als Warnung ;)



## Arachne (29. Juli 2004)

Ich fotografiere vorwiegend Spinnen, weil mich diese kleinen Achtbeiner einfach faszinieren. Das war auch der Grund, warum ich mit der Fotografie überhaupt angefangen habe.

Hier mal drei meiner Spinnenfotos:

*Salticus scenicus (Zebraspringspinne) - Körperlänge ca. 6mm:* 








*Araniella cucurbitina (Kürbisspinne):* 







*Tegenaria atrica (Hausspinne):*






Mehr davon und auch Fotos von anderen Motiven gibt's auf meiner HP www.ara-mae.de  - würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere dort mal vorbei schaut. Freue mich immer über Rückmeldungen - entweder in mein Gästebuch oder hier rein. Danke!

Gruß
Arachne


----------



## Earl-Grey (17. August 2004)

Sehr interessante Motive, wo haste die gefunden Fotos sind super!


----------



## t0ny (28. August 2004)

Vor allem das dritte Bild hat eine interessante Perspektive. Beim zweiten Bild ist die Spinne etwas zu klein (oder das Bild).
Ich hatte voriges Jahr auch mal eine Spinne im Keller fotografiert. Das Bild ist aber ~400KB groß und deshalb stelle ich nur den Link online: http://home.t-online.de/home/final_fantasy_8/Aufnahme_0100.jpg


----------



## mhribernik (4. September 2004)

Die Perspektive des ersten Bildes ist einfach Fantastisch.


----------

